# Question about Cycle product



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I use Cycle in my tanks about once amonth just to help the bio along. My questions is, does anyone know if this stuff goes bad due to it being frozen. FedEX left it while I was out of town today and it's almost 0 degrees here so it froze. Anybidy know?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

The only freshwater bacteria in a bottle, that I know of from experience that works is Bio-Spira. I have a half gallon of it! Though it is very expensive, it can also be indispensible. 
BTW, I've tried cycle and it doesn't work.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

If your tank is already established then theres no need to use it. Just do 20 percent water changes and your tank will never experience a big enough drop in bacteria to effect the tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

good point SMTT.
You only need to cycle the tank when setting it up, or occasionally after very large water changes.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have my doubts if it ever really works. one of these days I will do some real scientific testing myself with multiple 10 gallon tanks under the same condition with various bacteria products and one with nothing at all to see if it really helps during a cycle.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have never used such a product, I like things as natural as possable.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to equipment questions.


----------

